# Montenegro to Slovenia wild camping



## Grum (May 3, 2017)

West are in Bari Italy and have decided to get a ferry tomorrow over to Dubrovnik.  I know that wild camping is not allowed in Croatia but does anybody know the state of play in Montenegro, Bosnia and Slovenia? Not looking forward to the 10 hour ferry trip being the world's worst sailor  but will be great after that


----------



## Asterix (May 3, 2017)

Hello the Grums! was wondering where you guys were at,saves me emailing now,hope you enjoyed Italy,I'm on the ferry Friday for a reality check on Monday.:hammer:


----------



## Grum (May 4, 2017)

Hi Dave, 
  Reality bites! Hope you get your new van up and running ASAP.  Italy has some great scenery but the roads and driving leave something to be desired. We caved after about half a day and started using the toll roads . Loved Pompei and had a fun drive across the middle to get to Bari. Say hi to Domingo  for us.


----------



## ian81 (May 4, 2017)

Montenegro we had no problems there although we only did a couple of nights on the coast.

Croatia is somewhat easier inland especially if you park and eat at a restaurant. 

 Bosnia we love and have spent 14 nights on 2 trips with no problems. Suggest you mug up on the political situation so you are aware of the different regions. Also check you insurance.


----------



## Grum (May 5, 2017)

ian81 said:


> Montenegro we had no problems there although we only did a couple of nights on the coast.
> 
> Croatia is somewhat easier inland especially if you park and eat at a restaurant.
> 
> Bosnia we love and have spent 14 nights on 2 trips with no problems. Suggest you mug up on the political situation so you are aware of the different regions. Also check you insurance.



We crossed the adriatic last night, very smooth hardly a ripple thankfully and are now enjoying a coffee in old Dubrovnik. Looking forward to exploring


----------

